# Dewalt DW735 vs General 30-005HC M1



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am looking into getting a planner this winter but I cant decide between the Dewalt DW735 and the General 30-005HC M1. The two planners cost about the same so price isn't a big deal. I am pretty much just looking at the performance side of things. I've used the Dewalt a fair bit at work and never had any problems with it but it seems like the Helical head on the General could be a benefit, Plus I'm petty happy with my General Model 50-200R M1 I bought a while ago. Has anyone had any experience with the General 30-005HC M1 or even just helical head planers? any information is appreciated.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

CL floor model 15" for comparable costs. That is the route I would go. I have owned the dw735, then a 15" jet and now we have a 25" woodmaster. So in comparison the dw735 is my least favorite and happens to be the only planer I have purchased new.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the dw735 way better than the delta that i have but the helical head will give a really nice finish on curly and birds eye wood. the dw735 gives minimal snipe compared to others that i have used and think you could almost get rid of it building a table for it that was the same height as the in feed out feed tables.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have the dewalt and it produces great results - clean and flat boards time after time with little to no spine (only time I get snipe is with shorter boards) - only culprit - it's damn load! a helical cutterhead is less noisy.

I am not familiar with the general INTERNATIONAL model you listed but looking at the user manual it does NOT have a true helical head as the cutters are positioned parallel to the cutterhead much like a regular fulllength blade does. what does this mean? there is no shear angle to the cut and the cut quality is not as smooth as it can be on a helical head. this can also result in steaks (straight lines lengthwise) along the boards. the benefit is that if you get a nick in 1 cutter you can rotate just that 1 and not have to replace an entire full length blade. so far I have had good results with my blades though and haven't had any issues with that.

I haven't seen any reviews on the GI model either but there are plenty of happy customers for the DW. not that it means much more than the fact that there are more DW planers in the market but at least you know you're getting something that is tested and proven with the DW.


----------



## Neville (Aug 17, 2011)

Justin, I can't comment on both, but here are a couple of points on the DW735:

I am a beginning woodworker (chipmaker!) and this is my first planer. So far, I have done both hardwood and softwood and getting good results with both. There is a little snipe (so far I have only put relatively short boards through it) which so far I have been able just to sand out, but I have ordered the extension tables (separate item) which according to other reviews on the net takes the snipe almost all the way away. From the General specs it seems those tables come standard.

One item to note is that the fan-assisted chip extraction on the DeWalt really throws those chips out fast and far. If you are working in an enclosed space you will get chips everywhere, and DeWalt recommend not using a dust collector which I think is nonsense - you just need one that sucks faster than the DeWalt can blow. Unfortunately there is nothing that I have been able to find on the web that specifies what kind of dust collector would do the trick - I am aiming for something low-end that typically does 600 CFM and will post on the forums if/when I have that installed.

Good luck with the decisions!
Neville


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Neville,

I have the 735 and I use a HF 2hp dust collector with it. However, I do not turn on the dc when the planer is running. The fan on the 735 pushes chips through a 10' 4" hose into the bag just fine. I just run the dc for a couple minutes occasionally to clear the hose. The HF dc is usually on sale for about $139.

Steve


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The 735 is certainly more proven, plus it has a build in chip blower. As much as I like the General/General International line, there's often little correllation from one product to the next, so just because you liked your saw, doesn't mean their planer is superior to the 735.


----------



## john_maine (Aug 26, 2012)

Justin, I came across your old post because I am trying to decide between the same two models. If you don't mind my asking, which did you choose and how has it turned out?


----------

